# Return of the Jedi



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow. 
Three months later, I've finally made it back.
Place sure has grown!:voorhees:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's why I left a lamp burning in the window! Welcome home.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome back Rob!!! Glad to see ya here.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome back.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Judge me by my size, do you? You should not.

Welcome back mr Jedi, sir.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome back from your weird journey. Freak.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, let's here of this journey??? Oh, welcome back!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome back RAXL.. where did you go...what did you do...are you really back???


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome back, It's been awhile.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Glad to see you back!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome back RAXL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome back RAXL!!!!! Missed you much!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome back looking forward to your posts


----------

